# The Witch's Catalog ORDER FORM!



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Anybody remember _The Witch's Catalog_ by Norman Bridwell, from 1976? I don't think I own anything right now, 37 years later, that fascinates me nearly so much as that book did at the time. But remember what a pain the neck that tiny order form was?

I made a printable PDF version of the order form, for some stupid reason, which you can download if you want to give it a go.  I don't encourage getting your hopes up for a delivery, but anyways there you go.

The book is now out of print.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've never heard of the catalog, probably because I was graduating from college in 1976, so not a kid anymore by some standards, but what a cool book that is!

If you really want a copy, alibris.com showed one as available at a Goodwill store in Connecticut in fair condition for $39.99


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks RoxyBlue. I got mine from ebay a few years back. But glad to see it has value. It should!


----------

